# Training Timeline



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm pretty basic in my expectations. Up until the horse is riding age (2-3 years), I simply expect them to have good ground manners and be willing to accept anything you want them to do; trailer loading, clipping, standing for the farrier, tying, leading, standing for having things thrown onto their back (saddle pads and eventually saddles), etc. I don't lunge young horses, I don't ground drive them, once they are solid in their ground handling, they are basically turned out with the herd to mature and only caught for hoof and medical care.

Once I decide they are old enough to be ridden, I am usually riding on the first day and out on the trails by day 3-4. After that, they never see the inside of a round pen and I treat them like an actual saddle horse.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I just ride a horse until he's caught up to where I am in my ability and then go from there. The objective then shifts into seeing how much farther I can take both of our educations. There's no specific timeline.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

There are no time lines, it's simply a matter of how fast each horse picks up what you are teaching. It also depends on how much time you spend with the horse and *what* you are teaching him. How the horse is housed changes things even more.

There are weanlings that know as much as many "fully broke" horses because they have been handled and trained from birth. There are just as many "fully broke", aged horses who I wouldn't want to be within 10 yards of because they have atrocious manners.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Im just curious what skills you think a foal should know (as long as things are going smoothly) by a certain age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I got my Arabian at 11 months. He was only halter broke. First things I teach are good manners ie not running me over, picking up feet, and letting me rub them Everwhere. The. I'll start leading them through and over obstacles and desensitizing. My boys 3 this year and he gives to pressure with the slightest touch anywhere on his body, will lead and lunge over and through anything I've thrown at him so far, loads, bathes, clips, and anything else I want him to do. I don't plan on riding him until next year so I will continue to work on all these things and add more lunging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome plan Janasse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

By end 2 year old she should know, farrier, fly spray, all ground manners, lunging, be green broke, be able to ride out of arena. 
By end of 3 year old, she should be able to have all the stuff as 2 but be able to work a cow. Be confedent outside, trail riding, Be light in the bit and to spurs, and much more.
But what is nice for me is i work 1 to 2 a year because all i work with is my own horses.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm very similar to smrobs though I do ground drive prior to getting on them. Also if they are going to be shown in hand as weanlings/yearlings, I expect a bit more "polish" on them so to speak.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Some of the answer depends on the age at which you plan to start the horse under saddle. The longer you wait, the more he should know from the ground first, but all horses should lead quietly, keep pace with you, stop when you stop, etc. They should be desensitized to a variety of common things, such as having the lead rope being thrown all over them, especially around the legs, being touch everywhere, holding feet up for cleaning and farrier. If possible get them used to be handled by different people, loading and riding in the trailer, and have several experiences being trailered to new locations without any expectation to perform as possible (could be taking him out to be ponied on a trail, go to a horse show as a non-competitor, etc.)

Before being ridden they should be introduced to the tack (saddle, bridle, bit) and made comfortable with it before proceeding. They should know how to longe at this stage as well.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

as a foal: 
-easy to catch and halter
-leads
-picks up feet
-stands to be brushed reasonably well
-the foundation of good ground manners and respect for humans

foal to riding age:
-leads
-Stands tied
-loads
-good for farrier and de worming
-good with water and fly spray
-easy to catch and halter
-respectful and fantastic ground manners
-basic idea of lunging
-ponies off another horse

ground work for riding:
-basic lunging
-ground driving
-very comfortable with the saddle and bridle
-familiar with the round pen

before we start riding ground work my focus is just to get the basics down, then kick them out to be a horse. Real work starts when the horse is ready to ride


----------

